# Factory built 2016



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Yesterday I went truck shopping and dealer was being a *****. Of course trying to get me into a truck I didn't want. One of his angles was ford isnt building anymore 2016's and switching superduty factory to 2017's. Can anyone verify this? I really dont want to wait tell fall and dealer trucks are either spartan or land yachts with every frill.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

4/1/16 was the last order date for a 16, 17's available late August. They need time to retool factory for new truck design.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

So now are they all going to be aluminum Bodies?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Randall Ave;2144344 said:


> So now are they all going to be aluminum Bodies?


Yes.

This may be the 1st time since 98 I don't buy the 1st year model.

Don't get my wrong, I'm not worried about the new material, just thinking 2017 Raptor in the spring.

Yea, WTF am I thinking, right!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I never thought I would say this. But the Dodge trucks look better. Just my opinion.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Randall Ave;2144361 said:


> But the Dodge trucks look better. Just my opinion.


You and Mark will never hit the benchmark at this rate!........


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2144345 said:


> Yes.
> 
> This may be the 1st time since 98 I don't buy the 1st year model.
> 
> ...


We had the $100k+ Shelby in the shop a few weeks ago. It was just meh


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

had a rental f-150 that was aluminum, one of my guys rear ended a subaru. the truck folded like a deck of cards and was totaled, the subaru had two small dents on it. ill find the pictures somewhere.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=162553&highlight=aluminum+f150


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

We have a ½ dozen at work now....I think all are getting cheaper and weaker.

Now, if they would produce a raptor-bronco.....


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

id buy a raptor bronco in a heart beat.

i like ford i have 14 of them. my '14 f350 is awesome no issues with it. i also have a 2015 Transit 250 and a transit connect and they are solid. however i do not like the aluminum f150's and i do not like they are using the cab of the 150 in the super duties now. the problem is i dont like fiat or Chrysler, so there isn't really anyone else to switch to.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I ordered my 2016 in late march and it was one of the last 16's made. I would have waited for a 17 but the regular cabs are ugly as sin.. The extended cabs and crew cabs are good looking trucks. I have bought 11 new trucks in my life and this is the first one i ever ordered.. 2000 MILES, the warrant was voided at 100 miles and I LOVE the truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2144364 said:


> You and Mark will never hit the benchmark at this rate!........


We set the benchmark.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2146566 said:


> We set the benchmark.


So that's why it's soooooooo low it'd trip a earthworm....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2146571 said:


> So that's why it's soooooooo low it'd trip a earthworm....


If you aim low enough, you always hit your target.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2146573 said:


> If you aim low enough, you always hit your target.


So lower your standards to up your averages......

OP,
Check oot Woodhouse Ford https://www.woodhouse.com/search/ve...=11&model_id=544&page=2&trim_id=2933&type=new they always have a great selection of trucks on the lot.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Woodhouse is a great place to buy from.



BUFF;2146576 said:


> So lower your standards to up your averages......
> 
> OP,
> Check oot Woodhouse Ford https://www.woodhouse.com/search/ve...=11&model_id=544&page=2&trim_id=2933&type=new they always have a great selection of trucks on the lot.


----------

